# White/Light color Golden



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes, I know this to happen with white or very light colored dogs. I believe there are special shampoos and conditioners that keep their coat from yellowing


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sounds like a Westie problem. Frequent baths help, I believe.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When I had a Great Pyrenees, I used to wash him with Ivory dish detergent and rinse with white vinegar. Just make sure you don't get it in their eyes. It was a show breeder that recommended this.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Archer is fairly light colored and his feet, around the toes, actually turns reddish. I havent' noticed any yellowing at all but I do use a special shampoo for white fur every month or so. It's purple colored so it's supposed to offset brassiness. I have also used purple shampoo for my own blonde hair lol


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Often a reddish color on the coat is due to licking. I use a purple shampoo as well, it brightens the lighter feathering.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Our groomer said the reddish color between the toes was a sign of allergies - which would make sense if it's related to licking.
I didn't know about purple shampoo! The things I learn on this forum!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

laprincessa said:


> Our groomer said the reddish color between the toes was a sign of allergies - which would make sense if it's related to licking.


 Could be them sweating too.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm hoping it's just sweating. It's not something I can see from the top of the foot, just on the bottom right next to the pads of the feet. He hardly ever licks his toes that I see.


----------



## English Gracie (Aug 6, 2013)

Bathing often in the only way we keep Gracie white. She picks up all kinds of 'grime' though. They are definitely hard to keep from yellowing.


----------

